# Clip on draining rack - do you have one ?



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We have a new Bessacar E530. One little niggle I have with it is that there is no where to drain dishes into the sink and we have had to improvise with a tray and J cloth.

This month's Practical Motorhome talks about the clip-on draining rack supplied with a similar model Bessacar and I wonder if we should have had one with ours. We had to ask for the chopping board as that had been moved to another van.

Has anyone else got a drainer with an E500 series Bessacar ?

G


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Grizzly, If you have the round sink you should have the draining board which fits it as standard,Steve


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Thanks sergeant...we're coming round to this idea too and have e-mailed Swift to ask them. I've even found a photo of one in another model.

G


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Washing up*

Chris

I have the standard round draining board but have never used it. Instead I use a tray with a wire draining basket on - cost a couple of euros in Italy.

There are some foldable types at Towsure etc, but I personally felt they were flimsy and could collapse when a couple of heavy plates and dishes were draining.

Russell


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Hi Russell...I don't think we would use the draining board as we are happy with the melamine tea tray and J cloth alternative ( and the tray doubles as a coffee table outside and a tea tray !) but we still feel a little cross because it seems we should have had one in the van when we picked it up. 

Lack of a draining board is one of the list of things I was going to write to Swift to suggest as an improvement.

G


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Draining board*

Hi Chris

I misread your opening post I think. I believe you should have a circular draining board as standard equipment - the Swift website suggests this.

http://www.swiftleisure.com/Motorho...erties/FeatureID-4?scrollLeft=0&scrollTop=409

I would phone your dealer and ask for one, but there may be a delay as they may have to order the part in. The other option is to look at

www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk

where you can order one and send the bill to your dealer. You will need to search for "DRAINER"

Russell


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Grizzly, when we were looking at 2007 Swifts they all had the draining board thing. It will probally have a plastic storage thing for it in one of the cupboards as well.

I would get on the phone to the dealer tomorrow.

Richard...


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Thanks both. We've e-mailed Swift to ask if we should have one but it does look, from your letters, as if we should so we'll get on to the dealer tomorrow. Perhaps they'll take one from another van as seems to have been done from ours in the first place.

G


----------



## dragstar (Jun 26, 2006)

the answer to your question is yes it comes as standard kit in silver, plus the wooden chopping board


----------

